# Cannondale Flash Carbon 29'er 3 Modell 2011 Größe M



## Tammy12 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Liebe Cannondale Freunde!
[FONT="]
Ab Freitag 16.12. 19:45 Uhr steht mein Cannondale Flash Carbon 29'er 3 Modell 2011 in  Größe M  bei E-bay zum Verkauf.
Ihr könnt es dann unter der Artikel-Nr. : 180776282129 aufrufen.
 Die Auktion läuft 10 Tage und endet somit am 2. Weihnachtstag den 26.12.

Viele Grüße Tammy 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Tammy12 (18. Dezember 2011)

Tammy12 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Cannondale Freunde!
> [FONT="]
> Ab Freitag 16.12. 19:45 Uhr steht mein Cannondale Flash Carbon 29'er 3 Modell 2011 in  Größe M  bei E-bay zum Verkauf.
> Ihr könnt es dann unter der Artikel-Nr. : 180776282129 aufrufen.
> ...


Die Auktion läuft noch 8 Tage. Endet am 2. Weihnachtstag um 19:45 Uhr.
Sollte noch jemand von Euch Interesse haben, dann könnt Ihr gerne mitbieten.
Viele Grüße Tammy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy12 (26. Dezember 2011)

Tammy12 schrieb:


> Die Auktion läuft noch 8 Tage. Endet am 2. Weihnachtstag um 19:45 Uhr.
> Sollte noch jemand von Euch Interesse haben, dann könnt Ihr gerne mitbieten.
> Viele Grüße Tammy



Heute Abend  19:45 geht die Auktion zu Ende.
Wer noch mitbieten möchte, hat jetzt noch die Gelegenheit 
Viel Erfolg.
Viele Grüße Tammy


----------



## Tammy12 (31. Dezember 2011)

Tammy12 schrieb:


> Heute Abend  19:45 geht die Auktion zu Ende.
> Wer noch mitbieten möchte, hat jetzt noch die Gelegenheit
> Viel Erfolg.
> Viele Grüße Tammy




Verkauft.
Kann gelöscht werden.
Danke


----------

